# Question on leaving personal tools on the job



## Lcsodiver (Mar 20, 2014)

So my Foreman is giving me a hard time for taking my tools home for the weekend. I have never left tools at a jobsite in my 10 years of residential construction. I am a first year apprentice so I don't want to piss anyone off, but I paid for my tools NOT the foreman and I've seen enough tools stolen off of other sites to know better.

I also have to search for someone to unlock the gangbox in the mornings to get at my tools during the week as they have not issued me a key, when I asked about it, I was told it's a trust issue..... fair enough, but it's still a pain. It also ends up locked often before I can put my tools away at the end of the day....

So those things taken into account, I am thinking about getting my own gangbox to leave on site and just keeping my tools in my own box during the week. I just don't know if I want to spent the money on one at the moment and I'm sure I'd get flack for bringing my own gangbox too.

And yeah I'm Union if that makes a difference.

So what do you do? Leave or take your tools? Bring your own box or use a company box?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I agree that it is a "trust issue": That someone would give a damn about whether your personal tools were present in an unattended gangbox when you weren't around to use them is definitely a red flag that you might not want to trust those people.

Something is hinky there. Keep taking your tools home.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Lcsodiver said:


> So my Foreman is giving me a hard time for taking my tools home for the weekend. I have never left tools at a jobsite in my 10 years of residential construction. I am a first year apprentice so I don't want to piss anyone off, but I paid for my tools NOT the foreman and I've seen enough tools stolen off of other sites to know better.
> 
> I also have to search for someone to unlock the gangbox in the mornings to get at my tools during the week as they have not issued me a key, when I asked about it, I was told it's a trust issue..... fair enough, but it's still a pain. It also ends up locked often before I can put my tools away at the end of the day....
> 
> ...


Your tools are your livelihood, do you have the cash and the time to replace them when stolen? Will they replace them? What happens if your boss calls you and wants you on another job come Monday? You will have to go to the other job to get your tools and be late for your new assignment.

This guy sounds like he's setting you up for the fall, what happens if your company gets locked out of the job and your tools are in the gang box ?

Take all of your tools home with you everyday no matter what this guy says, if he insists, look elsewhere for work, they're your tools not his.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You're right and he's wrong. Don't buy a lockbox. That looks confrontational.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Take your tools home!
I don't mind if the guys take their tools home every night. They paid for the tools!
I don't want the responsibility for them on the weekend.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Lcsodiver said:


> So my Foreman is giving me a hard time for taking my tools home for the weekend. I have never left tools at a jobsite in my 10 years of residential construction. I am a first year apprentice so I don't want to piss anyone off, but I paid for my tools NOT the foreman and I've seen enough tools stolen off of other sites to know better.
> 
> I also have to search for someone to unlock the gangbox in the mornings to get at my tools during the week as they have not issued me a key, when I asked about it, I was told it's a trust issue..... fair enough, but it's still a pain. It also ends up locked often before I can put my tools away at the end of the day....
> 
> ...


They're *your* tools. Do with them what you want.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

The question is rhetorical as depicted in the answers you have received.

Wow! a little CS just slipped out! Sorry!


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I lock my tools up in the company gang box - therefore when they are stolen they have to replace them. I will very often bring my tools home for various reasons - working on my own home for example - and when I do so it is no one else's business when or why.

I would never bring my own gangbox to a job, that is just asking for trouble ( ie if *it* is stolen no one but yourself is responsible ). The flack you will get for bringing one would be immeasurable.

If the easiest thing to do is bring your tools home, then do so and don't worry about what others think.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if someone was giving me a hard time for taking my tools home for the weekend, I might consider taking them home daily. 

just my 02


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

The gang box thing is just about the stupidest thought. You'd be chewed up and spit out here. If you show up on time with your tools everyday then your fine. He's just punkin you around. You know, I'm big your small thing.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

wildleg said:


> if someone was giving me a hard time for taking my tools home for the weekend, I might consider taking them home daily.
> 
> just my 02


This is a great response. Seriously. He's diggin at you so dig back.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Just tell him you want a notarized underwritten insurance policy naming you and the value of your tools in the event of a loss. Otherwise, you feel better keeping your tools in your sights after hours.


----------



## J. Stedman (May 11, 2013)

My tools go home with me every night. No way I would leave them behind!


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I think every union contract stipulates the company is to provide a safe lockable place to put your tools. If the tools are stolen from a locked gang box or if the whole gang box is stolen then the company is responsible for replacing the tools.

As far as taking your tools home on the weekend that is your prerogative, but if your concern is you are worried that somebody will steal them over the weekend I have never heard of that happening. 

The only times I have seen tools get stolen is when you go to break or lunch and leave your tools on your cart and the other trades go shopping.


----------



## super33 (Aug 10, 2012)

There is sort of an old school mentality some people have that if you are bringing your tools home all the time it's to do side work. As an apprentice you can either keep taking them home and getting crap about it or leave them in the gang box with everyone else's. If you are worried about them getting stolen, put a lock on your tool box. Much harder to steal a whole toolbox than one tool.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

About 18 tears ago. I had my tools stolen over the weekend from a gang box on the job.The foreman told me to make a list of what I had.He went out that morning and got me some tools ,so I could work that day.whatever he didn't get ,he told me to purchase myself and turn in the receipts.I was reimbursed for everything.
I had an IBEW sticker on my toolbox and my name and card # written on the inside lid in paint marker.A few days later scumbag who stole my tools went on another job trying to sell them for drug money.
Needless to say he got the **** beat out of him and locked up.My tools were returned to the hall and I got them back.All the doubles of tools I had gotten,I gave to a first year apprentice, to help him out , since tools can be costly.
So put your name and card # on your toolbox and I wouldn't worry about it.The contractor will replace them if stolen.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

zman98 said:


> About 18 tears ago. I had my tools stolen over the weekend from a gang box on the job.The foreman told me to make a list of what I had.He went out that morning and got me some tools ,so I could work that day.whatever he didn't get ,he told me to purchase myself and turn in the receipts.I was reimbursed for everything.
> I had an IBEW sticker on my toolbox and my name and card # written on the inside lid in paint marker.A few days later scumbag who stole my tools went on another job trying to sell them for drug money.
> Needless to say he got the **** beat out of him and locked up.My tools were returned to the hall and I got them back.All the doubles of tools I had gotten,I gave to a first year apprentice, to help him out , since tools can be costly.
> So put your name and card # on your toolbox and I wouldn't worry about it.The contractor will replace them if stolen.


That was cool of you to give the doubles to an apprentice.


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

dawgs said:


> That was cool of you to give the doubles to an apprentice.


Thanks , after all they are our future


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have been in a similar situation. 
I ended up with a 2 wheel dolly to bring my tools in and around the site.
The older you get the less you want to use your back to lump tools around. 
I also have a cart I bring on larger jobs, but if there is no elevator it sucks for multi story buildings. 
Many guys do leave their tools in the gang box, its just not for me.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> I have been in a similar situation.
> I ended up with a 2 wheel dolly to bring my tools in and around the site.
> The older you get the less you want to use your back to lump tools around.
> I also have a cart I bring on larger jobs, but if there is no elevator it sucks for multi story buildings.
> Many guys do leave their tools in the gang box, its just not for me.





I would be upset if there was no gang box . locked room whatever .

Taking tools home is your right . Not debatable .




Pete


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Besides the stolen tool issue and the sent elsewhere at a moments notice issue, I have also seen the "out sick" issue.
Guy leaves his tools in the box and comes down with the flu. He misses 3 days work. While he is out sick his tools are moved out of the box in order to get others tools. The sick guy's tools end up sitting next to the lock box. Not to mention somebody neeeds something in the sick guys belt , "I'll just borrow it" for now ..............

Take your tools with you


----------



## zman98 (Apr 7, 2014)

manchestersparky said:


> Besides the stolen tool issue and the sent elsewhere at a moments notice issue, I have also seen the "out sick" issue.
> Guy leaves his tools in the box and comes down with the flu. He misses 3 days work. While he is out sick his tools are moved out of the box in order to get others tools. The sick guy's tools end up sitting next to the lock box. Not to mention somebody neeeds something in the sick guys belt , "I'll just borrow it" for now ..............
> 
> Take your tools with you


Wow! Never heard of that. In my local we have an unwritten rule that you never touch another's tools or go in his tool box, without asking.

It's called respect!
It is the apprentices' job to open the gang box in the morning, make sure all company tools get put away at the end of the day,ladders and such get locked up and high reaches and batteries are plugged in and getting charged.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

ive been on jobs that you didnt want to turn your back on your tools, let alone leave them for an extended time! usually another trade was watching them closer(biggest problem was fitters)


----------



## KDC (Oct 19, 2012)

Talk to them like they're an inspector "I must have missed that in the contract/rulebook, can you show me in case I missed something else in that section?"

Seriously, their your tools. If they're in your possession, they're your responsibility (make sure your own home insurance will cover them in other words). You're reducing the companies liability over the weekend. 

As long as they show up for work when you do, what's the issue?


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

eejack said:


> I lock my tools up in the company gang box - therefore when they are stolen they have to replace them. I will very often bring my tools home for various reasons - working on my own home for example - and when I do so it is no one else's business when or why.
> 
> I would never bring my own gangbox to a job, that is just asking for trouble ( ie if *it* is stolen no one but yourself is responsible ). The flack you will get for bringing one would be immeasurable.
> 
> If the easiest thing to do is bring your tools home, then do so and don't worry about what others think.


I honestly think the "contractor replacing the tools" bit should be taken out of our agreement. It makes us look like a bunch of little kids who can't take care of there stuff. It doesn't make sense that we have a tool list that we provide and that if it gets stolen they have to pay for. We should be able to assess and address the jobsite like big boys with big boy pants on.


----------



## Lcsodiver (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. Thats basically what I thought. I've just kind of blown off his comments, though one of his reasons was that it was harder for the company to pull me off to another job if my tools are at the site.... I guess that means he likes me and wants to keep me there.... Perhaps.


----------

